# The curious case of the fake houses at Leinster Gardens, Bayswater, London W2



## editor (Mar 30, 2012)

I went back and rephotographed these curious façades at 23-24 Leinster Gardens, Bayswater recently.  I love stuff like this!



> he route of the line between Paddington and Bayswater (opened in 1868) necessitated the demolition of 23 and 24 Leinster Gardens, situated on a long, upmarket terrace of five story houses, and it was decided to build a 5ft-thick facade which matched the houses either side of the break.
> 
> The ensuing gap behind the facade left a stretch of railway track open to the elements, which proved to be a handy place for passing locomotives to ‘vent’ off.


 











http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-fake-houses-at-23-and-24-leinster-gardens-bayswater-london-w2/


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 30, 2012)

facard looks well maintained over the last 150 years.. thanks for posting... have just looked it up on Google maps...


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2014)

I've heard that the buildings were featured in last night's Sherlock Holmes episode - which might explain the traffic to my blog article going up by 8k hits!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, thanks to urban I knew theyd be featured as soon as leinster gardens was mentioned


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep - they were   I think it was about an hour in if you can't be arsed to watch it all.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 18, 2014)

They do feature in an original Holmes story as well


----------

